# Brussels Sprouts



## lance folicle (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

Anybody got some interesting ideas for preparing Brussels sprouts?

Lance


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

I like to roast them in the oven until soft and brown and then toss them in a nice Almond and Brown Butter coating. Or if you live in a warmer climate throw them on the grill with foil and some wood chips for a nice smokey flavor.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I always serve them at christmas, Boiled till theres still a wee bite left in them, then drain, return to the pan with a knob of butter, some malden salt, lots of black pepper and lots of chestnuts ( either vacuum packed or fresh cooked) saute till the nuts ar hot.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

A classic veggie for British winters.
I like to serve mine with a lot of pancetta, nicely fried off and and few almonds.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Lance, see my reply to this thread here:
http://http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/recipes/51593-new-simple-thanksgiving-sidedish-recipe.html

It is one of my favorite ways to do Brussel Sprouts.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Deep fried.

BDL


----------



## chefdrizzle (Dec 23, 2007)

i love brussel sprouts... i usually cut em in half, blanch em, shock em and then toss them in a pan where i have rendered some bacon off. Sauté them till they start to brown a bit then i transfer to a serving dish and grate some cheese on top.. usually i go with parmigiano reggiano or manchengo... really whatever i have on hand..


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Pete, couldn't get your thread to open, hope this isn't same--these are **** good, I used walnuts and about half as much bacon and added a bit of olive oil, can't help myself! this is how it was wriiten by a poster on Epi, think it might be from Fine Cooking?
---For the assemblage, I had 8Cups of brussels sprouts which I did a chiffonade of on the thick slicer of my food processor, and it made 8C of brussels sprouts slivers! Separate the leaves, if necessary.
Fry 12 oz. bacon. Reserve grease. Chop bacon.
Stir fry the brussels sprouts in the bacon grease. Add several dashes of balsamic and the bacon crumbles and mix. Add 1/2C chopped hazelnuts (or I thought Pistachios would be delicious also). That is it.
I think I probably had 2# of brussels sprouts--they were on the stalk so I didn't have a weight.
enjoy,
Nan


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

My favorite way to cook brussels sprouts is to saute them. They get a sweet and nutty flavor. And the following recipe has been known to convert b sprout haters 
Brussels Sprouts with White Beans and Pecorino Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## lance folicle (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks to all ....

Lance


----------



## mpeirson (Jan 10, 2008)

With BACON, BACON, BACON!!


----------



## lance folicle (Nov 1, 2008)

I generally don't care for BACON, BACON, BACON. Most typical bacon I've tried is too salty, laden with chemicals, and too smokey for my taste. A nice mild pancetta is OK, as is jowl bacon ...

Lance


----------



## pablopabla (Jul 13, 2006)

What I used to do was firstly to cut it into quarters and then stir-fry it briskly on a wok with chopped garlic and season it with a little oyster sauce. Wonderful!


----------



## brianajj (Jan 21, 2009)

I have turned so many people on to brussels making them this way.


Cut in half on leaving the root end so they dont fall apart. high heat sautee pan and little evoo. sear them till chared dark brown but not black. turn over and roast for another min. season with salt and pepper and then deglase with a high quality sherry vinegar. Keep it simple but amazing flavor...


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I made a brussel sprout salad from the Nov. '08 issue of Saveur (p. 99) which turned out to be the best dish I have ever had with this vegetable. The brussel sprouts are shaved really thin. Then walnuts, pecorino cheese, olive oil, lemon juice, and black pepper are added. ... For variation, I might try using walnut oil instead of olive oil. Pine nuts could be successfully substituted for walnuts, I think.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Blanched, cored, stuffed with bacon and garlic then into a pan in the BBQ pit until tender.


----------

